
PostgreSQL 9.5.2 is now available on Amazon RDS - endymi0n
https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=222676&start=25&tstart=0
======
endymi0n
...and compared to the previous major upgrade, it's now finally possible to
upgrade an instance instead of having to export/import all data!

